# EIEIO "Paradise" Hunt Club (Franklin County)



## Wornout Trails

Yearly Dues: $1075.
Total Members: 6  
Food Plots  (5 each)....replant Winter Plots in Sept. on Club Workday!  

Club memberships filled for the 2015 Season!   Good Hunting to all!   W.T.    





*Family oriented hunting club.  No Alcohol"---------*
Total Acres: 235
Hunt: Deer, Turkey, Ducks, Hogs, and small game after deer season.

*Fishing: Fish in Stocked Pond with dock and pavillion, year round!!.*

Excellent access to all parts of property by truck or 4 wheeler.
QDM Rules: Min. 8 point bucks. 
Surround by farm land pastures and large stands of hardwoods. There are 5 creeks, 2 ponds, 9 fields, intermingled with all Hardwood bottoms, good access  - saltlicks, 4 foodplots will be planted with Iron & Clay peas, Browntop millet and Soybeans, property is located on a very old Franklin County farm with rolling hills, hardwoods (no pines) and pastures.  Membership includes hunting, fishing, and camping area (WITH POWER"). 
NO ALCOHOL - -- (membership includes your wife and kids to age 12!)
Great group of guys.
Thanks,      Wornout Trails --


----------



## Hogguide

EIEIO??

Jeff M. formerly of Warner Robins?

Sounds like a Good Hunting Spot. I have seen several nice bucks come from around there. I wish it wasn't so far from Forsyth, GA.

Check out the website: http://www.trophysunlimited.com/
I am on the front page (On Left)with a 165 Class Kentucky buck from Nov 2004. Click on the link on the "Kentucky Rut Hunts". I am also on that page with a little 10 pointer. After Hunting and guiding up in Kentucky, It is hard to get excited about hunting around here. My 11 yr old son killed his first deer in Kentucky this past October. He missed an opportunity at a 130 class 10 pointer that walked right by us seated in a brush pile at less that 20 feet. Oh well, he now really has the fever.
Good Luck.
Hogguide


----------



## LJay

Guys, I wish it would have worked out where I could have hunted this tract of land again! Maybe the prettiest piece of land I every hunted on. Go see it for yourself!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GMARK

LJay said:
			
		

> Guys, I wish it would have worked out where I could have hunted this tract of land again! Maybe the prettiest piece of land I every hunted on. Go see it for yourself!!!!!!!!!!!



Enjoyed hunting up there with you last year LJay.  I just wish it was closer to my home!  I'd be there every weekend!!


----------



## DYI hunting

Hey Wornout, which exit is the club off of and which side of I-85, east or west?


----------



## flaskey16

How far is this lease from Atlanta? I am new to the Atlanta area and looking for a small QDMA managed lease.

Thanks,
Mike


----------



## marknga

I was up visiting Wornout Trails this past weekend and we went and checked on the food plots.............they were looking good and with the rain thats falling now should be looking GREAT! Give ol W T a PM and set up a visit. Beautiful property!!

Mark


----------



## Wornout Trails

*Pictures from Paradise Hunting Club!*

Here are some pictures of the Paradise Hunting Club located in Franklin County.
Call me and join us for some good huntin! Here is the main gate into "Paradise"


----------



## Wornout Trails

*picture two from Paradise*

Here we are looking down toward the fully stocked pond on "Paradise"


----------



## Wornout Trails

*Foodplots looking good*

Here is one of the many planted food plots on Paradise:


----------



## Wornout Trails

*Deerstands ? We got em!*

We have several stands set up at Paradise, some ladder stands (both single and buddy) and tripod stands such as this one.
Anyone in NE Georgia looking for a place to harvest a quality mature Whitetail Buck needs to give me a call.


----------



## beginnersluck

Your club sounds and looks like it is really nice. Everything that I have ever read or heard about you and your clubs have been outstanding.  From what I can tell, you run a clean show and put in a lot of hard work to make a good place to hunt, fish, relax, and enjoy nature and friends. Wish I could join, but we just sunk some $$ into land and we're starting to build a house.  My dad is from Franklin Co, and we still have lots of relatives who live there, so I always hear of the big deer that come from that area.


----------



## marknga

*Pictures from Paradise*

Thanks for the kind words Beginner........best of luck to you this coming season. Wornout Trails was off to buy some more seed and fertilizer today. Counting down the days now!


Mark


----------



## AR9x19

W.T. gave us tour yesterday and this property has everything you’re looking for. I took his gracious invite to join the H/A club for 06/07, but I have already started to budget for the "Paradise" next season provided there is a spot remaining!

Thanks again W.T.


----------



## Wornout Trails

*"Paradise" update!!*

Thanks, "Beginnersluck" and "AR9X19" for your comments and support. (AR9X19 glad to have you in our club.) I spent yesterday planting 5 food plots over on the H/A property.  Soybeans and millet!  Its been so dry this summer, I waited till we have had some rain to start planting.   The food plots over at the Paradise were planted back in June,  and the seed was in the ground almost 2 weeks before it got a good soaking.  
Also
I failed to put in the EIEIO Hunt Club properties threads the following!  It is the number one rule in all the clubs I manage:   
NO ALCOHOL allowed on club property. 

Safety comes 1st and formost! 

Hunting a good deer comes in 2nd!

W.T.


----------



## LJay

Jeff, you make me want to be up planting and scouting. Good luck to all the new members and the old ones too.


----------



## GMARK

Wornout Trails said:
			
		

> GMark:   I went to the QDMA Seminar (Food Plot Management course) held a couple of weeks ago, at the QDMA HQ. in Athens. - - - Last week we planted Iron & Clay peas, Brown Top Millet and Soybeans on 4 food plots over on the Paradise.   Need rain real bad!  Saw turkeys and deer while we were planting.  Good Hunting!  Maybe you can come up and hunt again this upcoming season........... W.T.



I sure did enjoy seeing the Paradise Club over the 4th of July.  Those food plots are looking great!  Hope I get a chance to see them in the fall!


----------



## Wornout Trails

*Paradise Hunt Club*

Hunting and fishing at its best!  Food Plots are doing good.  Corn feeders are out.   (Will be removed 2 weeks before bow seasons)!!
  W.T.


----------



## marknga

*What kinda deer can you find*

Ok this is for all of you guys who are wondering what kind of deer can you harvest or at least hope to see in Franklin County:

If you are real good you might get one of this guys son's or grandsons that are still running around the EIEIO!


----------



## Wornout Trails

*Hog's on the Paradise!*

Getting ready to plant the food plots!  After waiting for months on the rain, the ground is now ready for the plow and some seed and fertiziler!   
Add wild hog's to the deer, turkey and fishing on the Paradise!!
There are two memberships open as of today.. ..Thanks,  W.T.


----------



## Wornout Trails

*Food Plots Planted!*

Iron Clay peas, Buck Oats, Millet, & Soy Beans are planted in the 4 food plots on the Paradise!!  


Hunt, camp, & Fish on the Paradise, only 6 members total!

                        W.T.


----------



## JDHunter

Thank you Mr. McDonald, My Son and myself are looking forward to hunting Paradise this upcoming season. Great looking property. Thank you for your time on Sunday. It's nice to meet people such as yourself. Thanks again.


----------



## Wornout Trails

*EIEIO "Paradise" Buck!*

I killed this buck on 31 Dec 2007, he was in full rut!  A doe brought him out into one of the many fields on the property.  This buck had been fighting and his right ear had 3 large cut/tears in it. He had several cuts and gouges in his head and neck.  His right side G3 was broken off.  G2 on left side measured 9 1/2" and one brow tine was 5", both main beams measured 18" long each.  Never did weigh this old buck, but his body was large.....in fact I got 65 packs of deer meat, plus 4 packs of tenderloin out of this deer!
 The deer I would love to see is the one who had been kicking this big boy around! 
 Old LJay hunted a big 10 pointer on this property 2 yrs ago,  well, that buck is still around according to the landowner......! 
 Anyway this was a great way to end up my 07 hunting season for sure!       Good hunting to all:                            W.T.


----------



## B-Man

PM sent


----------



## nmcc13

I would like more info i.e. when are dues due?wher in franklin cty.


----------



## Wornout Trails

*Food Plots & such!*

PM returned!  Thanks LJay!  We usually plant food plots in May (soybeans, iron clay peas, clover, buck oats, etc.) and a fall planting in late Sept.(winter greens).  This past season it was so dry we did not have a fall planting.........  With wet weather this year, we should have several good cold weather food plots.  The drought resulted in a poor acorn crop last year. There are no pines on the Paradise, all hardwoods & fields and 5 creeks, two ponds.    Will keep you posted.. Thanks, W.T.


----------



## sniper725

W.T.  ...  do you guys still have a membership open?


----------



## 2-shot

Have questions about club, please contact


----------



## james hyde

pm sent, thanks.


----------



## Wornout Trails

*Food Plots at the Paradise!*

One opening remaining in the club!   Hunt, Fish & Camp in a great club!


----------



## sniper725

Those plots look great W.T.  That guy probably needs to close the door on his truck before a buck gets out of the plot and into his truck.......


----------



## Wornout Trails

*You are right!*



sniper725 said:


> Those plots look great W.T.  That guy probably needs to close the door on his truck before a buck gets out of the plot and into his truck.......



What Sniper,(Club Member), is referring to with this bit of humor:------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------- the deer are tearing up the food plots and we have  seen several good bucks (in velvet)feeding in them............


----------



## jbi1104

Are there still openings?


----------



## adavis

Man... I was born and raised in Toccoa. Wished I still lived there. I'd join in a second. Killed my third biggest 8pt less than two miles from Leatherwood Fish Lodge in Franklin County. Is this property near the hwy 184 cut through to I85?


----------



## Wornout Trails

Property is south of I-85.  There have been some good bucks taken in Franklin County.     Thanks, W.T.


adavis said:


> Man... I was born and raised in Toccoa. Wished I still lived there. I'd join in a second. Killed my third biggest 8pt less than two miles from Leatherwood Fish Lodge in Franklin County. Is this property near the hwy 184 cut through to I85?


----------



## LJay

Folks this is a great piece of property!!!


----------



## CallieB

*Nice property*

W.T. showed me the club today.  Its a good looking deer property and W.T. seems like a great guy.  It was not right for me because I am really trying to find a place to shoot ducks, but I would recommend this to anyone looking for a good deer club in NE Georgia.


----------



## Wornout Trails

*Welcome to Paradise!*

Welcome JDC to the Paradise Hunting Club!!!  Good hunting & fishing to you and your boys for the upcoming Hunting Season!!  Thanks,   W.T.


----------



## JDCleveland

Thanks, W.T.   We are looking forward to the upcoming season.  I really appreciate you taking the time to show me around the other day.  I'm looking forward to hunting with you this fall.


----------



## james hyde

Folks, you can't go wrong dealing with this man, hunted with him a for a couple of years a short time back on another tract he was running. Would still be there if things had held together for myself.


----------



## Wornout Trails

*Thanks ------------------------*

Thanks, James for the good words........As you know I run my hunting club like I would want to be treated in a club....fair, square and safe!!  Remember you are always welcome in my club anytime..........W.T.     


james hyde said:


> Folks, you can't go wrong dealing with this man, hunted with him a for a couple of years a short time back on another tract he was running. Would still be there if things had held together for myself.


----------



## Wornout Trails

*Paradise Bucks!!!!!*

Here are a couple of "Paradise Bucks" caught on the Trail Camera a couple of weeks ago!!

*One Opening remaining!!*  Remember only 6 members in the Paradise Club....

Hunt and Fish!!!        And we are about a month from Bow Season.............Thanks,  W.T.


----------



## UGARph

W.T.,

Thanks for your hospitality to my family and myself today.  I look forward to hunting and fishing with Paradise Hunting Club this year, and meeting other members.  Let me know if there is anything I can do to help you before season starts.


----------



## Wornout Trails

*New Member Welcome!!*



UGARph said:


> W.T.,
> 
> Thanks for your hospitality to my family and myself today.  I look forward to hunting and fishing with Paradise Hunting Club this year, and meeting other members.  Let me know if there is anything I can do to help you before season starts.



UGARph:  Welcome to the Paradise Hunt Club.  Know you will enjoy your hunting and fishing outings on the club! Be Safe!      
Thanks, W.T.


----------



## sid52j

*Paradise Bucks 1 month later*

Few more from the Paradise Club!


----------



## Wornout Trails

*Fish are biting -----*

---------at the Paradise Fish Pond........Less than 2 months till deer season.........2 openings remaining at the Paradise Hunt Club..............Thanks,  W.T.


----------



## Wornout Trails

*Food Plots*

will be planted and club workday coming up in Sept. at Paradise....Come join in with your family for camping, fishing, and hunting.................Thanks,  W.T.


----------



## Wornout Trails

*Paradise Has Membership available!*

Have one opening available for the 2012 hunt season. Membership runs for one year from date of joining......Hunt Fish & camp....ride 4 wheelers after deer season on property............Contact me........W.T.


----------



## Wornout Trails

*8 Point Trophy from the Paradise!*

This is one of the Bucks taken this past season (Nov. 2012) from the Paradise Hunt Club........
I have two openings in our "NO ALCOLHOL, Family oriented Club" available for the 2013 season..... 
If interested give me a PM and we will set up at date for you to come up, meet me and take a look at the property!

Thanks,  W.T.


----------



## Wornout Trails

*One Opening remaining!*

Just saw a trail camera picture made on the Paradise Hunt Club on July 7th............Trophy size 9 or 10 point....Member to send me picture and I will post here later.......... Three of these big boys were seen last Bow season traveling together by a Paradise Hunt Club member, (He said "I thought I was back in Wyoming"!  
Franklin County has some BIG Bucks,,,,,,,,I call them "Ghosts".........most stay Nocturnal...........Send me a PM if you are interested...........  Thanks,  W.T.


----------



## Wornout Trails

*Paradise QDM Buck...........*

This is what you get when you let the 1 year half old bucks walk...........
Last Sept. a member saw 3 huge bucks in Velvet together crossing one of the 5 creeks on the property......
I have one opening available......Thanks:   W.T.


----------



## RJFortune

Can I go ahead and put a tag on that one?  Nice looking deer.


----------



## Wornout Trails

ONLY ONE (1) Opening remaining for the 2015 season!



Wornout Trails said:


> Yearly Dues: $1075.
> Total Members: 7
> 
> 
> *Family oriented hunting club.  No Alcohol"---------*
> Total Acres: 235
> Hunt: Deer, Turkey, Ducks, Hogs, and small game after deer season.
> *Fishing: Fish in Stocked Pond with dock and pavillion.*
> Excellent access to all parts of property by truck or 4 wheeler.
> QDM: Min. 8 point bucks.
> Surround by farm land pastures and large stands of hardwoods. There are 5 creeks, 2 ponds, 9 fields, intermingled with all Hardwood bottoms, good access  - saltlicks, 4 foodplots will be planted with Iron & Clay peas, Browntop millet and Soybeans, property is located on a very old Franklin County farm with rolling hills, hardwoods (no pines) and pastures.  Membership includes hunting, fishing, and camping area (WITH POWER").
> NO ALCOHOL - -- (membership includes your wife and kids to age 12!)
> Great group of guys.
> Thanks,      Wornout Trails --


----------



## Wornout Trails

*Thanks BL:*



beginnersluck said:


> Your club sounds and looks like it is really nice. Everything that I have ever read or heard about you and your clubs have been outstanding.  From what I can tell, you run a clean show and put in a lot of hard work to make a good place to hunt, fish, relax, and enjoy nature and friends. Wish I could join, but we just sunk some $$ into land and we're starting to build a house.  My dad is from Franklin Co, and we still have lots of relatives who live there, so I always hear of the big deer that come from that area.



Bow Season starts in Sept!     One slot remaining!  Thanks,  W.T.


----------



## Wornout Trails

*Club work day----sept.19th*

MEET AT PIN IN BOARD:  1:00 PM ON SAT. SEPT 19TH...

ANYONE INTERESTED IN CLUB. WE HAVE ONE MORE OPENING FOR THE 2015 SEASON!
COME OUT AND JOIN US AND SEE THE PROPERTY.

THANKS,  W.T.


----------



## kimurabean

is the invitation for Sept 19th open to anyone? If so, can you post the PIN IN Board address?


----------



## Wornout Trails

*Work Day at Paradise Hunt Club!!*

Meet at Pin In Board at 1:00 PM  Saturday Sept. 19th.
Bring you trimming, cutting, tools along with your 4x4, 4 wheeler, Gator, Ranger, Jeep, Truck etc.........
See you there..........!!

Anyone wanting to see the property, give me PM!

   We have ONE opening remaining....!

Thanks,   W.T.


----------



## dchunt0404

I am interested. Is there still an opening for this year?


----------



## DirtyBird

PM sent.


----------

